# Old wine, good for drinking?



## GerbertRodin (Aug 22, 2010)

Deal's this, I've had two bottles of wine, saved for a special occasion.. I got these bottles as a gift at work, and in stead of drinking them, they've waited. Often stored at at dark place. I tried to google some info about'em, but haven't had much luck.. so I hope for some help here.. 

I wonder, if opened now, if these wines are drinkable and not vinegar; 

Cave de Tain 2003 Crozes Hermitage Selection Premium

and 

Domaine le Couroulu 2001 Vacqueyras (Cuvée Classique)

Any Wine & Bar keeper or such, with the knowledge I clearly miss?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Only one way to find out........open them. Honestly, they are not old by wine standards. I have bottles from 97-98 that are great and my uncle is going through his 88-90 Bordeauxs which he has been sitting on for 20 years and he says they are delightful.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Without more info or good label pics here's all I can provide:










The 2003 Cave de Tain Crozes Hermitage is probably the better of the two and is likely at the peak of its drinking window or just past it. Storage conditions will dictate exactly where it is in its drinkability.










The 2001 Domaine Le Couroulu (label picture "borrowed" from a 1997 bottle) is likely past its prime but still drinkable.

Both are fine to drink but I wouldn't hold them any longer. If you can post good label pics or more info I can tell you more. Both bottles have some variants that will change the above info. For example, the 2001 DLC has a Vieilles Vignes available that drastically changes the drinking window (and likely price).


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

The big deal is on how they were stored... they could be great! They could be vinegar.


----------



## GerbertRodin (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks so far for your help. I know there's only one way to really tell. But if the odds don't support drinking them, I'd rather save the bottles unopened, just for display purposes. . 

Reg. storage, they've been stored in upright position, rather dark and not in temperature over 20 deg. Celcius.
The last month, six weeks, I have had them in a bottle stand in the living room. And the summer's been nowhere what it can be in Norway, so the temp. has stayed around 18-19 deg. at the most.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Wine should be stored with the bottle laying on its side otherwise the cork will dry out and allow air into the bottle.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

cheese said:


> Wine should be stored with the bottle laying on its side otherwise the cork will dry out and allow air into the bottle.


That is what can speed up the vinegar process! But you only have one way to find out. Crack it open either it will be great or it goes down the drain.

I have opened a couple of 97 and 99 I had and some were spectactular compared to when I got them and some went down the drain even tho they were properly stored.

Good luck with them!


----------

